# Schiffsspezifisches Problem



## Seefahrer (24 April 2009)

Seid gegrüßt, ihr die ihr mehr Ahnung von E-Technik habt als ich,
ich studiere Schiffsbetriebstechnik und will mein Studium bei Zeiten abschließen, als Abschlussthema habe ich mir den Vergleich von verschiedenen Berechnungsprogrammen und Algorithmen für die Auslegung der Kühlung im Schaltschrankbau und deren Anwendbarkeit im Schiffbetrieb und –bau ausgesucht!
Mein Problem ist nun, dass ich als Themenfremder etwas am schwimmen bin was die Vielzahl an Anbietern und Herstellern angeht. Es wäre schön, wenn ihr mir die „relevanten“ Anbieter im Schaltschrankbau und Kühlungsbereich nennen könntet; jedwede andere Information in diese Richtung wäre natürlich auch hilfreich!
Vielen Dank soweit schon mal,
der Seefahrer


----------



## Proxy (24 April 2009)

Also einen der gößten Hersteller ist wohl Rittal


----------



## Seefahrer (25 April 2009)

Danke erstmal, Rittal hatte ich auch schon entdeckt, die haben sogar eine Probeversion ihres Berechnungsprogrammes zum Download; aber eine Bestätigung wie diese hatte ich mir ja erhofft !
Leider ist ein Vergleich mit nur einem Hersteller nicht möglich, aber ich bin noch auf eine Anbieterseite gestoßen, wäre schön, wenn ihr mir sagen konntet wer von denen euch noch im Bereich Schiffbau positiv aufgefallen ist.
hier der link: http://www.wlw.de/sse/MainServlet?anzeige=kurzliste&land=DE&sprache=de&klobjid=79952&suchbegriff=Schaltschrankk%C3%BChlung&seite=1


----------



## Murdok (25 April 2009)

Also wir haben auch schon Anlagen auf Schiffen installiert, benutzen aber auch nur Schränke von Rittal.
Mit dem Programm von denen kannste die benötigte Kühlleistung etc. ganz gut berechnen. 
Zu den anderen Herstellern kann ich nix sagen.


----------



## Markus (25 April 2009)

es gibt noch SAREL oder LOHMEIER, die bauen rittal kompatible schränke.


----------



## knorpe (25 April 2009)

eventuell wir ihnen hier gehelft:

http://www.pfannenberg.de/

lg
knorpe


----------

